# LR Classic Sync "Waiting for Connection"



## rhhord (Jun 24, 2018)

Running Mac 10.13.5 with LR Classic 7.4 (but problem exists when I revert to previous version).  CC connected.  LRmobile running on iPad, iPhone. Lightroom CC also running on Mac.  

LR Classic has constant message that it is "waiting for connection".  I have rebooted, reverted to earlier versions, signed in and out of CC.  All to no avail.

Ideas?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi rhhord, welcome to the forum!

So all the others connect ok, but not Lightroom Classic? My first thought would be a firewall, but if CC is also connecting on the same Mac, that seems less likely. How long's it been happening?


----------



## rhhord (Jun 25, 2018)

I noticed it after replacing my xfinity modem/router which was taken out by an electrical storm.  I believe the troubles coincided with my download of 7.4 but I am thinking that is not causitive. This occurred a week ago yesterday.  Along with replacing these, I switched from an Apple airport extreme which I had running along side my xfinity wifi.  Since I have tried everything else I have been able to find online, I am concluding it has something to do with LR Classic looking for or waiting for this other network which the extreme was a part of.  BTW, I am also running LR CC on my mac as well, this being an evaluation period for me to see if I might wish to abandon Classic.  But at this point, such a move would mean I give up too much editing power.

Thanks for you interest.


----------



## rhhord (Jun 25, 2018)

I’m happy.  Just spent time with Adobe Support Chat.  Bottom line: LR CLASSIC is once again syncing.  The fix was to turn off Wi-Fi; delete several system interface files; empty trash; reboot.  Done.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 26, 2018)

That's great news, thanks for the update!


----------

